# Anyone caught this? Another new ADB book upcomming - The Master of Mankind



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Saw it mentioned on Bolter and Chainsword, with a link to ADB's blog.
http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/

*1.* I don’t know. Soon by my standards, but not soon by publishing (or the public’s) standards. The second half of 2013 will likely be dedicated to writing my next Horus Heresy novel, but because of timelines and schedules, it’s looking to be more likely it won’t be a Night Lords novel. The Night Lords have had a lot written about them now, and there’s a risk of sustained violence to dead horses being done. They’ve been in several short stories and novellas, and have had more said about their primarch’s backstory in the series than anyone else, in _Shadows of Treachery_. So they’re not in any urgent need of attention. Since the gang have a habit of saying what their next book(s) are gonna be even a bajillion years ahead of schedule, I’ll throw you a bone in the same way. My next Horus Heresy novel is likely to be called _The Master of Mankind_. No points for guessing what that’ll be about. Even the title gives me goosebumps.

Don’t ask me if the Emperor is going to be a point-of-view character. I’m not an idiot.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just got shivers reading this....!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome news. I'd love to see either Abnett or ADB cover the Emperor, but I don't think anyone else unless it's McNeill in his _A Thousand Sons_ form will be able to do him justice. 

Maybe Chris Wraight or Rob Sanders, but yeah. I'm glad it's ADB, and I sense this is going to be one heck of an awesome book.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Don’t ask me if the Emperor is going to be a point-of-view character. I’m not an idiot.


Good. Good, then there is still hope for this. Almost fell of my chair when I read the books title, because I was shocked they would write about teh Emprah. But a good book from someone else`s point of view would be great. I mean, even ADB with his bad guy mania will do a great job on this one. I hope. 

(Awesome title, awesome cover art?)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tbh, I think Abnett could do a decent Emperor, what has ADB done that's not Astartes?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Tbh, I think Abnett could do a decent Emperor, what has ADB done that's not Astartes?


_Cadian Blood_, his first novel, an Imperial Guard one (Although this did feature Raven Guard).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll have to have a mooch; is it ebook-available? What's the characterisation of the Humans like? His Astartes have always come across as Astartes; the only ones I have found better was Abnett's ones in "Salvation" Gaunts Ghosts, but they had so little page time it was easy to make them "different" from being human.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> (Although this did feature Raven Guard).


And Death Guard if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

This new story is about me. Thats why the media hasn't really spoken about it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Perhaps we might get into the head of the Sigilite tho? That could prove interesting, with him being the Emperor's right hand man and pretty much the closest one to relate to him. I could imagine strong tie-ins with the upcomming The Sigilite audio-drama.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I'll have to have a mooch; is it ebook-available? What's the characterisation of the Humans like? His Astartes have always come across as Astartes; the only ones I have found better was Abnett's ones in "Salvation" Gaunts Ghosts, but they had so little page time it was easy to make them "different" from being human.


Here's the eBook version: http://www.blacklibrary.com/ebooks/cadian-blood-ebook.html. Should be on Kindle/Apple/Other Stores as well. 

It's been a while since I've read the book but one thing's for sure I can remember really enjoying it. I'll have to give it another look at some point and see how it fares to ADB's newer works.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

If anyone can do this justice its Aaron. Look forward to it. Cadian Blood is great as well. 

Hope that Nightfall is still written at some point though.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Good. Good, then there is still hope for this. Almost fell of my chair when I read the books title, because I was shocked they would write about teh Emprah. But a good book from someone else`s point of view would be great. I mean, even ADB with his bad guy mania will do a great job on this one. I hope.
> 
> (Awesome title, awesome cover art?)


I think that ADB's skill at portraying bad guys is one precisely one of the reasons this will be so gorram freaking shiny. The Emperor is by no means flawless...

I'm really interested to see how this ties in with the forthcoming _The Sigilite_.



Vaz said:


> Tbh, I think Abnett could do a decent Emperor, what has ADB done that's not Astartes?


The thing about AD-B is that even when writing Space Marines, it's his supporting cast that are spectacular. Andrej in _Helsreach_, the Fenrisian Inquisitor and her retinue in _The Emperor's Gift_, the blind lady in _The First Heretic_, a certain pair of serfs in the Night Lords trilogy...

His non-Space Marine characters are consistently gold, in addition to being foils for the slightly-socially retarded (yet still superhuman) marines.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I'm looking soo forward to this. Too bad it means Nightfall probably won't happen (at least next year)


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

The perfect way to tell this story would be through the point of view of the Emperors protectors 'the custodians'. He did a really good job with them in 'The first heretic', maybe it could be someone as high up as 'Valdor' maybe, as very little light has been shed on this particular character thus far.......


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lord of Ruin said:


> The perfect way to tell this story would be through the point of view of the Emperors protectors 'the custodians'. He did a really good job with them in 'The first heretic', maybe it could be someone as high up as 'Valdor' maybe, as very little light has been shed on this particular character thus far.......


 
I think from the eye of Valdor or the Sigillite would be perfect. Characters taht we can see developed more but having been with HIM from teh beginning. I would love to see this written like the First Heretic, shedding light on the Emporer's past since the unification wars or the start of the great crusade, much like they did with Lorgar. then tied into something present. Maybe hints into his plans, why he is woshipped so and maybe a few displays of his redic power ha.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiny, shiny, shiny! 

Looking forwards to this one!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, more on Valdor, Malcador and Amon. Could and in all probability will be excellent.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

So the HH novels about the Night Lords is delayed but instead of it we'll have a novel based on the Emperor of mankind...

*boner alert*


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Alhom said:


> *boner alert*


Just don't point it at me! :laugh:


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't worry Tawa, it's the Emperor's will :biggrin:
But I don't really understand this part :


> Don’t ask me if the Emperor is going to be a point-of-view character. I’m not an idiot.


Does that means, ADB will write this novel with the point of view of Malcador/Custodians and not from the view of Daddy?


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Lord of Ruin said:


> The perfect way to tell this story would be through the point of view of the Emperors protectors 'the custodians'. He did a really good job with them in 'The first heretic', maybe it could be someone as high up as 'Valdor' maybe, as very little light has been shed on this particular character thus far.......



This! I agree wholeheartedly. A book based on the Emperors point of view would be a disaster. I think that hte best way to convey greatness is through the eyes of lesser beings. It's been a complaint I've had with books featuring the primarchs... they all come across as a bunch of bitches. 

I think the only book I encountered the Emperor in was Decent of Angels, and they did him right. The one thing I really did like about that book.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Alhom said:


> Don't worry Tawa, it's the Emperor's will :biggrin:




*runs away screaming!*:shout:



Valdor would be pretty cool. Or maybe even some other Custodian, so you could explore the character of Valdor the same way.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm agree with the fact that if the novel is write with the point of view of the Emperor it'll be a shame but the custodians in the First Heretic and in the others novels like Deliverance Lost or The Outcast Dead were useless.
Always unaware about what the hell is going on...

I'd really the point of view of Malcador the Sigilite.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Its a shame about Nightfall but I hope it will still be made. I was hoping to see more of Sevatar and of the Thramas Crusae, which has ended now unfortunately.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

The Master Of Mankind = Moist Pants!!!!!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Amon and Haedo look to be pretty competent, they would both make good leading characters for the novel.


----------

